# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  σχέση κιλοβατώρας με θερμοκρασία + χρόνο λειτουργίας ηλεκτρ. συκευής

## Νικολέτα

προσπαθώ να μειώσω το λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ και σκέφτομαι μιας και έχω νυχτερινό τιμολόγιο (23.00-7.00) να χρησιμοποιώ το φούρνο τη νύχτα σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία ή το slow cooker. θάθελα να ξέρω όμως αν πραγματικά προκύπτει όφελος. Αν κάποιος μπορεί ας μου γράψει με ποιους τύπους συνδέονται η κιλοβατώρα, η θερμοκρασία+ χρόνο λειτουργίας ηλεκτρ. συσκευής (φούρνος,slow cooker) ή αν δεν το θέτω σωστά .......μια οποιαδήποτε διαφωτιστική απάντηση θάταν ευπρόσδεκτη

----------


## SV1JRT

Νικολέτα, καλωήρθες στο φόρουμ.
 Για να σε βοηθήσουμε, πρέπει να ξέρουμε ποσα Watt καταναλώνει ο φούρνος σου σε καθε λειτουργία του.
 Π.Χ. σε κανονικό ψήσιμο καταναλώνει 1000W και σε slow cooking καταναλώνει 500W.

----------


## Νικολέτα

> Νικολέτα, καλωήρθες στο φόρουμ.
>  Για να σε βοηθήσουμε, πρέπει να ξέρουμε ποσα Watt καταναλώνει ο φούρνος σου σε καθε λειτουργία του.
>  Π.Χ. σε κανονικό ψήσιμο καταναλώνει 1000W και σε slow cooking καταναλώνει 500W.



σε κανονικό ψήσιμο 1200 και το slow cooker (άλλη συσκευή) 350. Slow cooking στο φούρνο δεν το ξέρω, ούτε πως μπορώ να το βρω ξέρω (να το μετρήσω πρακτικά?). Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση

----------


## SV1JRT

> σε κανονικό ψήσιμο 1200 και το slow cooker (άλλη συσκευή) 350. Slow cooking στο φούρνο δεν το ξέρω, ούτε πως μπορώ να το βρω ξέρω (να το μετρήσω πρακτικά?). Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση



 Ωραία, τώρα μπορούμε να κάνουμε παιχνίδι....
 Λοιπόν, τα Βαττ (Watt) μετριώνται ανα ώρα. Δηλαδή, οταν ο φούρνος σου λέει 1200W ή αλλιώς 1,2 Κιλοβαττ εννοεί οτι τοσα "καίει" κάθε ώρα που λειτουργεί.
Απο το τιμολόγιο της ΔΕΗ για οικιακή χρήση, βλέπουμε οτι η ΔΕΗ χρεώνει 0,07793 ευρώ ανα κιλοβάτ σε ημερήσια χρέωση και 0,00541 ευρώ ανα κιλοβάττ σε νυχτερινή χρέωση.
ΑΡΑ, ο φούρνος σου "καίει" 1,2 χ 0,07793 = 0,093 ευρώ την ώρα ημερήσιο ρευμα (δηλαδή 9,3 λεπτά την ώρα) και με νυχτερινό τιμολόγιο καίει 1,2 χ 0,00541 = 0,0064 ευρώ την ώρα (δηλαδή 0,64 λεπτά την ώρα)

Αντίστοιχα, υπολογίζεις και την κατανάλωση στο φούρνο "Slow coocker"....



http://www.dei.gr/Documents2/TIM%20X...E%A3%CE%97.pdf


http://www.dei.gr/Documents2/TIM%20X...E%A3%CE%97.pdf

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Χοντρικά είναι η διαφορά των δυο τιμολογίων για κάθε ώρα ψησίματος σε κανονικό ψήσιμο για 1200-1300w ?? μικροκυμάτων είναι?

----------


## SV1JRT

> Χοντρικά είναι η διαφορά των δυο τιμολογίων για κάθε ώρα ψησίματος σε κανονικό ψήσιμο για 1200-1300w ?? μικροκυμάτων είναι?



Ναι. Πάντα τα βαττ  και το κόστος τα μετράμε σε κάθε ώρα χρήσης, εκτός αν δηλώνετε διαφορετικά στη συσκευή. (Π.Χ. Κιλοβαττ τη μέρα)
Τα Watt είναι τα ιδια είτε είναι σε κλασικό φουρνο, είτε σε μικροκυμάτων, είτε σε αερόθερμο ή λάμπα.
Απλά ο φούρνος μικροκυματω ζεσταίνει το φαγητό ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΤΕΡΑ, άρα λειτουργεί λιγότερη ώρα, αρα καίει λιγότερο.

----------

Νικολέτα (08-10-13)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Ναι. Πάντα τα βαττ  και το κόστος τα μετράμε σε κάθε ώρα χρήσης, εκτός αν δηλώνετε διαφορετικά στη συσκευή. (Π.Χ. Κιλοβαττ τη μέρα)
> Τα Watt είναι τα ιδια είτε είναι σε κλασικό φουρνο, είτε σε μικροκυμάτων, είτε σε αερόθερμο ή λάμπα.
> Απλά ο φούρνος μικροκυματω ζεσταίνει το φαγητό ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΤΕΡΑ, άρα λειτουργεί λιγότερη ώρα, αρα καίει λιγότερο.



Φυσικά, απλά για διευκρίνηση ως προς την ισχύ .

Στον υπολογισμό σου δεν υπολογίζεις ότι ο φούρνος έχει θερμοστάτη οπότε η διαφορά είναι μικρότερη.

----------

Νικολέτα (08-10-13)

----------


## chris73

Διστυχώς η τελική χρέωση είναι πολύ παραπάνω και πρέπει να έχουμε υπόψη ότι:

----Mόλις ανέβουμε κλίμακα πληρώνουμε με το τιμολόγιο της μεγαλύτερης κλίμακας για το ΣΥΝΟΛΟ της κατανάλωσης. (Σπίτι με οικογένεια ας πούμε δεν μπορεί να καταναλώνει μόνο 800kwh/τετράμηνο)
----Οι παραπάνω τιμές δεν έχουν ΦΠΑ
----Οι χρεώσεις για σύστημα μεταφοράς, διανομής (ειδικά αυτό), το τέλος μείωσης εκπομπής αερίων ρύπων κτλ σαν σύνολο είναι άλλη μία φορά (+/-) το αρχικό κόστος χρέωσης ανα kwh. (Mόλις έκανα ένα τσεκ στους τελευταίους λογαριασμούς και συνήθως είναι λίγο πάνω)

Έτσι λοιπόν αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει μια ασφαλή εκτίμηση πρώτα βλέπει σε ποιά κλίμακα βρίσκεται σύμφωνα με τους λογαριασμούς 1 έτους ας πούμε.
Μετά με το ποσό που αντιστοιχεί στην κλίμακα ανά kwh πολλαπλασιάζει Χ2 και στο τέλος προσθέτει και το ΦΠΑ.

Αν π.χ. βρίσκεται στο κλιμάκιο από 801-2000kWh με αρχική τιμή 0,09460Ε/kWh έχουμε gia 1200w συσκευή:
1.2 x 0.0946=0.11352 x 2=0.22704 x 1.13=*0.2566E/ώρα* (εντάξει ο φούρνος αναβοσβήνει κιόλας οπότε θα είναι λιγότερο)

Αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ διορθώστε με, αλλά διστυχώς νομίζω πως δεν κάνω...

*edit
έχω μικρή κατανάλωση για αυτό τα δίκτυα μεταφοράς/διανομής κτλ μου βγαίνουν πολλά αναλογικά...
αν κανείς έχει δώσει τελική λύση στο γρίφο της ΔΕΗ ας μας ανεβάσει ένα τύπο.
Πάντως η συνολική χρέωση όπως και να έχει είναι πολύ πάνω από το αρχικό ποσό που λέει στον πίνακα για "προμήθεια"

----------

Νικολέτα (08-10-13)

----------


## SV1JRT

Χρήστο, ΣΩΣΤΑ τα λές. Απλά είπα να κρατήσω τους υπολογισμούς απλούς. Εξάλου, οπως είπατε και οι δύο, ο φουρνος έχει θερμοστάτη και αναβοσβήνει, οπότε η πραγματική χρέωση είναι κάπου ανάμεσα σε αυτά που υπολόγισα εγώ και εσύ...

----------


## chris73

Τελικά με μια ακόμη επανεκτίμηση κατέληξα στο εξής απλούστερο και με την καλύτερη προσέγγιση νομίζω:

Παίρνουμε την τιμή προμήθειας αλλά από το σωστό κλιμάκιο για τον κάθε ένα (νομίζω είναι εύκολο να κάνουμε έλεγχο 2-3 λογαριασμούς πίσω), και το κάνουμε Χ2.
Χωρίς ΦΠΑ κτλ.

Εδώ να αναφέρω και ένα "αστείο" που μου έτυχε. Ποτέ σχεδόν δεν έχω δώσει ένδειξη διμήνου (μπορείς να το κάνεις από την σελίδα της ΔΕΗ ή τηλεφωνικά αν θες για να μην σου έρχεται έναντι και να μοιράζεται καλύτερα ο λογαριασμός αν έτσι σε βολεύει περισσότερο).

Κατά σύμπτωση την εποχή που άρχισε το τιμολόγιο να χρεώνεται στην συνολική κατανάλωση αν ανέβεις κατηγορία (δεν είχα δώσει σημασία), είδα το ρολόι και είπα ας βάλω μέσω νετ την μέτρηση να μοιραστεί μια που ήταν αρχή χειμώνα και είχα ένα αερόθερμο. Το ρολόι είχε διαφορά 401kWh στο δίμηνο, δλδ αναλογικά στο τετράμηνο ανέβαινα κατηγορία σύμφωνα με τους αριθμούς. ΄΄Οταν κατάλαβα τι έκανα περίμενα να δω τον λογαριασμό. Έρχεται λοιπόν και έχει χρέωση σαν να είμαι στην μεγαλύτερη κατηγορία.

Περνάει και το άλλο δίμηνο και εγώ τώρα όμως σε σύνολο τετραμήνου είμαι κάτω από 800kWh. Αν ήταν όλα τυπικά θα έπρεπε να μου επιστρέψουν την διαφορά αφού σε σύνολο τετραμήνου (έτσι όπως τα λεν στα χαρτιά τους κιόλας) δεν είχα ανέβει κατηγορία. Φυσικά καμία επίστροφη, μούγκα έπεσε και εγώ με μούτζωνα χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Νικολέτα

όλη η ιστορία ξεκίνησε από το ότι ανεβαίνω κλίμακα στο τιμολόγιο της ΔΕΗ(χρεώνει όλες τις κιλοβατώρες με την ανεβασμένη τιμή!!!!!!!) και σκέφτηκα μήπως μπορώ να εκμεταλλευτώ το νυχτερινό τιμολόγιο που έχει το σπίτι από παλιά(οι παλιοί έχουμε μόνο 23.00-7.00 νυχτερινό). Να συμπληρώσω ότι το ειδικό τέλος μείωσης εκπομπών ρύπων υπολογίζεται στο άθροισμα νυχτερινής+ημερήσιας κατανάλωσης!!!!!!! 
απ΄ότι κατάλαβα όμως διαφορά δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικά αφού δεν "παίζει" (ή ελάχιστα) η θερμοκρασία αλλά αντίθετα η διάρκεια "παίζει γερά"
ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!! θα συνεχίσω να ψάχνω άλλους τρόπους να τα βγάλω πέρα με τη ΔΕΗ.....

----------


## SV1JRT

Να σαι καλά Νικολέτα. Οτι χρειαστείς, ρώτα μας.
 Επίσης, αν βρείς κανα καλό κόλπο να την παλέψεις με την ΔΕΗ, πες το και σε εμας...
 Ολοι στο ιδιο καζάνι βράζουμε...

.

----------

Νικολέτα (08-10-13)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν ο φούρνος δεν είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένος στο δίκτυο μπορείς να δεις πιο πρόγραμμα είναι πιο οικονομικό εδώ.

----------


## rama

Νομίζω οτι η χρέωση γίνεται στο σύνολο του τετραμήνου, οπότε όλες οι θεωρίες συνομωσίας δεν ευσταθούν.
Επίσης, για τους παλιούς πελάτες με το μόνιμο μειωμένο τιμολόγιο (23:00-07:00), μπορεί να γίνει αλλαγή στο μεταβαλλόμενο ωράριο (αλλά δεν μπορείτε πλέον να επιστρέψετε στο παλιό).

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, ανεβάζω ένα excelάκι (σε μορφή zip, γιατί αλλιώς δεν ανεβαίνει) που βοηθάει στο να παρακολουθείτε τις χρεώσεις και να κάνετε εκτίμηση για το που θα πάει ο λογαριασμός. Σε μένα δουλεύει 100%.
Θα χρειαστεί μόνο να δείτε κάποια στοιχεία από έναν εκκαθαριστικό λογαριασμό σας και να εισάγετε στα μώβ κελιά κάποια στοιχεία για το σπίτι (τετραγωνικά, παλιαότητα κλπ) και την ισχύ της εγκατάστασης.
Τα γαλάζια κελιά είναι τα τρέχοντα τιμολόγια.
Τα κίτρινα κελιά είναι αυτά που μπορείτε να βάζετε μετρήσεις από το ρολόϊ.

----------

SV1JRT (08-10-13)

----------


## chris73

Ωραίο το exel θα το δω.

Αυτό που έγραψα για τη χρέωση δεν είναι θεωρία και ούτε τις ακολουθώ γενικά. Έχω όμως τους λογαριασμούς αν θες να το δεις και με  τα μάτια σου...

----------


## vasilllis

> όλη η ιστορία ξεκίνησε από το ότι ανεβαίνω κλίμακα στο τιμολόγιο της ΔΕΗ(χρεώνει όλες τις κιλοβατώρες με την ανεβασμένη τιμή!!!!!!!) και σκέφτηκα μήπως μπορώ να εκμεταλλευτώ το νυχτερινό τιμολόγιο που έχει το σπίτι από παλιά(οι παλιοί έχουμε μόνο 23.00-7.00 νυχτερινό). Να συμπληρώσω ότι το ειδικό τέλος μείωσης εκπομπών ρύπων υπολογίζεται στο άθροισμα νυχτερινής+ημερήσιας κατανάλωσης!!!!!!! 
> απ΄ότι κατάλαβα όμως διαφορά δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικά αφού δεν "παίζει" (ή ελάχιστα) η θερμοκρασία αλλά αντίθετα η διάρκεια "παίζει γερά"
> ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!! θα συνεχίσω να ψάχνω άλλους τρόπους να τα βγάλω πέρα με τη ΔΕΗ.....



Εγω παλι θα συνιστουσα το εξης(καταρχην ενημερωσε και ποιο ακριβως σταδιο αγγιζεις? 2000+ ? η 3000+ ? )
αν υποθεσουμε 2000+ τοτε 2000/120=16kwh την ημερα.Μπορεις να υπολογισεις που τις καις και να τις μειωσεις αναλογα?
ο φουρνος ειναι το μικροτερο μεγαλο φορτιο,ποσες φορες αραγε αναβεις φουρνο? 2-3 την εβδομαδα?
Ποιες αλλες συσκευες εχεις στο σπιτι που θεωρεις ενεργοβορες?

----------


## Νικολέτα

Ο τελευταίος και καλοκαιρινός λογαριασμός είχε 1704 ημερήσιο και 1050 νυχτερινό. Έχω μεταφέρει το πλυντήριο στο νυχτερινό αλλά ο φούρνος δουλεύει συνήθως 3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα + θερμοσίφωνο (έχω ηλιακό αλλά έχω  και δυο έφηβους γιους) + κουζίνα τις υπόλοιπες μέρες +υπολογιστές+τηλεόραση+...
τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μπορώ να βάλω χρονοδιακόπτη στη κουζίνα??? (δε λέει να ξυπνάω τη νύχτα να κλείνω το φαγητό)
ο αγώνας είναι να μην περάσω τις 2000 στο ημερήσιο τώρα που χειμωνιάζει

----------


## vasilllis

> Ο τελευταίος και καλοκαιρινός λογαριασμός είχε 1704 ημερήσιο και 1050 νυχτερινό. Έχω μεταφέρει το πλυντήριο στο νυχτερινό αλλά ο φούρνος δουλεύει συνήθως 3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα + θερμοσίφωνο (έχω ηλιακό αλλά έχω  και δυο έφηβους γιους) + κουζίνα τις υπόλοιπες μέρες +υπολογιστές+τηλεόραση+...
> τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μπορώ να βάλω χρονοδιακόπτη στη κουζίνα??? (δε λέει να ξυπνάω τη νύχτα να κλείνω το φαγητό)
> ο αγώνας είναι να μην περάσω τις 2000 στο ημερήσιο τώρα που χειμωνιάζει



εχεις φαει κολλημα με τον φουρνο  :Biggrin:  .
Γραψε αναλυτικα τις καταναλωσεις που κανεις.Ισως να μπορεις να βαλεις να χρονοδιακοπτη (αν μας πεις ποιον τυπο κουζινας εχεις) αλλα και ειτε βραδυ ειτε πρωι τις 3000 θα τις περασεις.Το θεμα ειναι να βαλεις σκοπο να κανετε οικονομια.
Κοψε τις σπαταλοσυνες στην ασκοπη καταναλωση,να κλεινουν οι υπολογιστες,οι τηλεορασεις,βαλε στον ντουζ μειωτηρα να μην τραβανε 200λτ νερο ο καθενας για να κανουν μπανιο.Μονο ετσι θα δεις μειωση.

----------

Νικολέτα (09-10-13)

----------


## rama

Νικολέτα,
κατά τη γνώμη μου το "σπαστό" μειωμένο ωράριο (Νοέμβριος-Απρίλιος) είναι πιό βολικό, γιατί μπορείς στη μεσημεριανή ζώνη (15:30-17:30) να μαγειρέψεις, να κάνεις σίδερο, να συμπληρώσεις το ζεστό νερό του θερμοσίφωνα, να βάλεις πλυντήριο ρούχων κλπ, δηλαδή όλες τις μεγάλες καταναλώσεις. Δε νομίζω οτι μπορείς να κάνεις όλα αυτά τα πράγματα μετά τις 23:00, πέρα από πλυντήριο και θερμοσίφωνα.
Επίσης, το γεγονός οτι το μειωμένο κρατάει ως τις 08:00 σημαίνει οτι και πάλι προλαβαίνεις να συμπληρώσεις λίγο το ζεστό νερό του θερμοσίφωνα το πρωί, ή να βάλεις ένα γρήγορο πλυντήριο ρούχων / πιάτων αν έχεις ξεχάσει.
Τα πλυντήριά μου (ρούχα / πιάτα) έχουν χρονοκαθυστέρηση και τα ρυθμίζω έτσι ώστε να δουλεύουν πάντα τη νύχτα, πρώτα το ένα και μετά το άλλο.
Για να είσαι στο παλιό τιμολόγιο, μάλλον έχεις μονοφασική εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι οπότε θα πρέπει να δείς αν μπορεί να αντέξει πολλές μεγάλες καταναλώσεις ταυτόχρονα. Αν πάντως έχεις τριφασικό, μην ανησυχείς για τίποτα ως προς τα φορτία.

----------

Νικολέτα (09-10-13)

----------


## vasilllis

> Νικολέτα,
> κατά τη γνώμη μου το "σπαστό" μειωμένο ωράριο (Νοέμβριος-Απρίλιος) είναι πιό βολικό, γιατί μπορείς στη μεσημεριανή ζώνη (15:30-17:30) να μαγειρέψεις, να κάνεις σίδερο, να συμπληρώσεις το ζεστό νερό του θερμοσίφωνα, να βάλεις πλυντήριο ρούχων κλπ, δηλαδή όλες τις μεγάλες καταναλώσεις. Δε νομίζω οτι μπορείς να κάνεις όλα αυτά τα πράγματα μετά τις 23:00, πέρα από πλυντήριο και θερμοσίφωνα.
> Επίσης, το γεγονός οτι το μειωμένο κρατάει ως τις 08:00 σημαίνει οτι και πάλι προλαβαίνεις να συμπληρώσεις λίγο το ζεστό νερό του θερμοσίφωνα το πρωί, ή να βάλεις ένα γρήγορο πλυντήριο ρούχων / πιάτων αν έχεις ξεχάσει.
> Τα πλυντήριά μου (ρούχα / πιάτα) έχουν χρονοκαθυστέρηση και τα ρυθμίζω έτσι ώστε να δουλεύουν πάντα τη νύχτα, πρώτα το ένα και μετά το άλλο.
> Για να είσαι στο παλιό τιμολόγιο, μάλλον έχεις μονοφασική εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι οπότε θα πρέπει να δείς αν μπορεί να αντέξει πολλές μεγάλες καταναλώσεις ταυτόχρονα. Αν πάντως έχεις τριφασικό, μην ανησυχείς για τίποτα ως προς τα φορτία.



Αγγελε ,δεν θα το προσεξες που ανεφερε οτι εχει ηλιακο.Οποτε μην συζηταμε οτι θα σηκωνεται το πρωι να αναβει θερμοσιφωνο.....
Για τα αλλα συμφωνω και εγω που εχω και μονοφασικο και δουλευει απροβληματιστα.

το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι δυο σελιδες τωρα σκεφτεται τροπο να μειωσει την καταναλωση ωστε να μην αλλαζει κλιμακα στην δεη.Ολα αυτα απλα αφορουν μια οικονομικη λυση στο ακριβο ρευμα..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

να πω και τα δικά μου.... εμένα η ΔΕΗ μου χρωστά λεφτά!!

Τα ποιο απλά που μπορεί να κάνει (έχω διαβάσει τα παραπάνω) να μην ξεπεράσει το όριο σε Kwh και ανέβει χρεωστική κλίμακα κτλ και όχι μόνο.

Διαφορές που έκανα  και "βγάζει μάτια"
1) Ένωσα τον *ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα και στο πλυντήριο*  . σημειωτέον ότι το πλυντήριο μου δεν είναι με υποδοχή ξεχωριστή για ζεστό νερό και είναι από τα πανάκριβα πλυντήρια με πλακέτες κτλ (πάραυτα 10 χρόνια τώρα δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα το πλυντήριο).... Το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι ότι πρέπει (επειδή το πλυντήριο δεν είναι με υποδοχή ζεστού νερού) .. να βάζω το ζεστό νερό στην αρχή της πλύσης και μέχρι που θα τραβήξει το απορρυπαντικό ... το γυρίζω αμέσως μετά στο κρύο (την βρύση ... μέχρι που θα τελειώσει ολόκληρη η πλύση).  
Βέβαια αυτό θα έχει ένα αρνητικό αντίκρυσμα π.χ. όταν θα θέλουν να κάνουν μπάνιο δεν θα έχει αρκετό ζεστό νερό (δεν χρειάζεται και πολύ ζεστό νερό σε λίτρα το πλυντήριο για το 1ο νερό της πλύσης) είναι σχεδόν ανεπηρέαστο . ή μπορεί να προγραμματίσει τις περισσότερες πλύσεις όταν μας βολεύει περισσότερο ανάλογα την ηλιοφάνεια.  Το ίδιο ισχύει για πλυντήριο πιάτων

2) Όσον αφορά την άλλη ποιο ενεργοβόρα συσκευή (κουζίνα) πήρα εστία που τα μάτια της λειτουργούν με αυτόματο άναμα από πετρογκάζ (για το μαγείρεμα). 
ενώ για ψήσιμο φαγητού (αν και έχω από κάτω φούρνο χωριστό "μεγάλο") μαγειρεύω σε άλλο φουρνάκι (από αυτά τα μίνι) γιατί και ποιο γρήγορα είναι και λιγότερο ενεργοβόρα (απλός δεν έχει τα πλεονεκτήματα με αέρα ανεμιστήρες κτλ)

Όλα τα άλλα που λένε (να κλείνεις υπολογιστές , τηλεόραση ) και τέτοια είναι τρίχες ... εγώ πολλές φορές με πιάνει ύπνος με ανοικτή τηλεόραση μέχρι πρωίας .... και αξία ρεύματος (στο 4μηνο) 16 ευρώ !  ... Κλείνω αμέσως γιατί με κυνηγάει η ΔΕΗ παιδιά ... θα επανέλθω όταν τους ξεφύγω.!

----------


## vasilllis

> να πω και τα δικά μου.... εμένα η ΔΕΗ μου χρωστά λεφτά!!
> 
> Τα ποιο απλά που μπορεί να κάνει (έχω διαβάσει τα παραπάνω) να μην ξεπεράσει το όριο σε Kwh και ανέβει χρεωστική κλίμακα κτλ και όχι μόνο.
> 
> Διαφορές που έκανα  και "βγάζει μάτια"
> 1) Ένωσα τον *ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα και στο πλυντήριο*  . σημειωτέον ότι το πλυντήριο μου δεν είναι με υποδοχή ξεχωριστή για ζεστό νερό και είναι από τα πανάκριβα πλυντήρια με πλακέτες κτλ (πάραυτα 10 χρόνια τώρα δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα το πλυντήριο).... Το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι ότι πρέπει (επειδή το πλυντήριο δεν είναι με υποδοχή ζεστού νερού) .. να βάζω το ζεστό νερό στην αρχή της πλύσης και μέχρι που θα τραβήξει το απορρυπαντικό ... το γυρίζω αμέσως μετά στο κρύο (την βρύση ... μέχρι που θα τελειώσει ολόκληρη η πλύση).  
> Βέβαια αυτό θα έχει ένα αρνητικό αντίκρυσμα π.χ. όταν θα θέλουν να κάνουν μπάνιο δεν θα έχει αρκετό ζεστό νερό (δεν χρειάζεται και πολύ ζεστό νερό σε λίτρα το πλυντήριο για το 1ο νερό της πλύσης) είναι σχεδόν ανεπηρέαστο . ή μπορεί να προγραμματίσει τις περισσότερες πλύσεις όταν μας βολεύει περισσότερο ανάλογα την ηλιοφάνεια.  Το ίδιο ισχύει για πλυντήριο πιάτων
> 
> 2) Όσον αφορά την άλλη ποιο ενεργοβόρα συσκευή (κουζίνα) πήρα εστία που τα μάτια της λειτουργούν με αυτόματο άναμα από πετρογκάζ (για το μαγείρεμα). 
> ...



οποτε εσυ λες οτι καινε τα πλυντηρια 16kwh την ημερα?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν αναφέρω πόσες Kwh , αλλά λέω σε 4μηνιαία βάση θα έχει με τον παραπάνω τρόπο πολύ λιγότερη κατανάλωση. από ότι έχει τώρα.
 Αν δεν γνωρίζει π.χ. ότι μπορεί να εκμεταλλευθεί το ζεστό νερό του ηλιακού για χρήση στο πλυντήριο και το αμελήσει το θέμα , τότε για τι οικονομία σε Kwh να μιλήσουμε? Και δεδομένου ότι ένα πλυντήριο το ρεύμα που θα κάψει , το περισσότερο με διαφορά θα το κάψει για να ζεστάνει το νερό με την δική του ηλεκτρ.αντίσταση , το μοτέρ του πλυντηρίου δαπανά ψίχουλα σε ρεύμα. 
Ο στόχος της ερώτησης δεν είναι μόνο η οικονομία που επιδιώκει , αλλά να μην υπερβεί την κλίμακα σε Kwh που από εκεί και ύστερα χρεώνεται όπως λέει πολύ περισσότερο.

Επίσης στην ερώτηση της να δουλεύει τον φούρνο (νύχτα) με το νυχτερινό ρεύμα ... (μα γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα? ποιος θα ξενυχτήσει για να δουλέψει φούρνο νυχτερινές ώρες?
Τέλος πάντων και σε αυτό πρότεινα κάτι στην παραπάνω απάντηση μου . 
Με όλα αυτά συνολικά μαζί που πρότεινα + (άσχετο και δεν γνωρίζω π.χ πόσες φορές βάζει πλυντήριο ή φούρνο) . αλλά συνολικά αν τα μετρήσεις αυτά στο τετράμηνο . σίγουρα σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν θα την καρατομήσουν οι ανεβασμένες (κλίμακες σε Kwh)

----------


## rama

Βασίλη, ο ηλιακός έχει πεπερασμένες δυνατότητες παροχής ζεστού νερού, ειδικά το χειμώνα και αν έχεις γυναικόπαιδα που το ξοδεύουν ασύστολα.
Με τις τελευταίες συννεφιές, έχω ήδη ξεκινήσει και στο δικό μου ηλιακό να βάζω λίγο και το ηλεκτρικό να συμπληρώνει.

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη, ο ηλιακός έχει πεπερασμένες δυνατότητες παροχής ζεστού νερού, ειδικά το χειμώνα και αν έχεις γυναικόπαιδα που το ξοδεύουν ασύστολα.
> Με τις τελευταίες συννεφιές, έχω ήδη ξεκινήσει και στο δικό μου ηλιακό να βάζω λίγο και το ηλεκτρικό να συμπληρώνει.



Ασε φιλε,ειμαι παθων και ξερω  :Biggrin: 
Προσωπικα τους εκοψα λιγο την παροχη του νερου και σωθηκα μιλαμε.Γκρινιαζανε οτι κατι επαθε ο τηλεφωνο στην αρχη αλλα τωρα το αποδεχτηκανε.Μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω αναψει (4μελη οικογενεια).

----------


## chris73

Να και τα πειστήρια του εγκλήματος που έλεγα. Με δική μας ένδειξη τελικά η χρεώση γίνεται σε 2μηνο εκτός και αν έχει αλλάξει από το2011 που είχα δώσει εγώ την μέτρηση. Συγνώμη για την ανακρίβεια που ανέφερα 401kwh ενώ ήταν 405 αλλά δεν θυμόμουν σωστά.

Πάντως Άγγελε έχεις δίκιο να δυσπιστείς με τόσα συνομωσιολογικά που διαβάζουμε παντού... :Wink: 
εκαθ.jpg ενδ πελ.jpg

Στον ιστό υπάρχουν τα τιμολόγια του 2011 για επαλήθευση αλλά αυτή τι στιγμή δεν βλέπω να δουλεύει η σελίδα της.
Συμπέρασμα προσοχή μην βγάλετε μόνοι σας τα μάτια σας  :Lol:

----------


## rama

Χρήστο, δεν τους πληρώνεις σε κιλοβατώρες αλλά σε χρήματα.
Στην εκκαθάριση σου αφαιρούν την αξία που είχες καταβάλλει έναντι, οπότε στο σύνολο του τετραμήνου πληρώνεις τα σωστά, ανάλογα με τη συνολική κατανάλωση και την σχετική κλίμακα χρέωσης.
Απλά στην περίπτωσή σου, πλήρωσες έναντι περισσότερα από όσα θα έπρεπε, και αυτό το ξεπληρώθηκες με την εκκαθάριση.
Αν θέλεις να τους "κλέβεις" λίγο, να βάζεις ένδειξη διμήνου που παραπέμπει σε <800kwh στο τετράμηνο, και άσε τη ΔΕΗ να επανορθώνει τη χρέωση σε κάθε εκκαθάριση τετραμήνου.

----------


## vasilllis

> Να και τα πειστήρια του εγκλήματος που έλεγα. Με δική μας ένδειξη τελικά η χρεώση γίνεται σε 2μηνο εκτός και αν έχει αλλάξει από το2011 που είχα δώσει εγώ την μέτρηση. Συγνώμη για την ανακρίβεια που ανέφερα 401kwh ενώ ήταν 405 αλλά δεν θυμόμουν σωστά.
> 
> Πάντως Άγγελε έχεις δίκιο να δυσπιστείς με τόσα συνομωσιολογικά που διαβάζουμε παντού...
> εκαθ.jpg ενδ πελ.jpg
> 
> Στον ιστό υπάρχουν τα τιμολόγια του 2011 για επαλήθευση αλλά αυτή τι στιγμή δεν βλέπω να δουλεύει η σελίδα της.
> Συμπέρασμα προσοχή μην βγάλετε μόνοι σας τα μάτια σας



Χρηστο ο λογαριασμος θα ηταν ως εξης:
0-800kwh    χ kwh επι τοσα € = Ψ €
801-2000kwh x kwh επι τοσα € =ψ €
και παει λεγοντας
εσενα εχουν βαλει μια χρεωση.Εισαι σιγουρος οτι η τιμη που σου βαλαν Τοτε ειναι για την προσαυξημενη kwh?

----------


## chris73

Παιδία αν δεν μου είχε τύχει δεν θα το ανέφερα. Ανέβασα και τους λογαριασμούς που νομίζω τα λένε όλα. Όλοι οι επόμενοι είναι κανονικά έναντι και εκκαθάριαση όπως τους ξέρουμε. 

Αν θα δείτε και πάλι στην εκκαθάριση δεν έχει κανένα αφαιρούμενο ποσό. Βασίλη είναι για την προσαυξημένη και τελικά τώρα που δουλεύει η σελίδα της ΔΕΗ να και το pdf που τα λέει όλα (στη σελίδα 9 για το οικιακό)
http://www.dei.gr/Documents2/TIMOLOG...5-11%20(4).pdf

Μετά από όλα αυτά ο κάθε ένας βγάζει το δσικό του συμπέρασμα αλλά το δικό μου είναι αυτό που είπα εξαρχής και μιλάνε οι αριθμοί νομίζω.
Υποψιάζομαι πως το σύστημα τους τουλάχιστον τότε (αλλά προφανώς ακόμη και τώρα) δεν είχε τέτοια πρόβλεψη στους υπολογισμούς αν και μου φένεται περίεργο να πω την αλήθεια. 

Τέλος όποιος θέλει ας κάνει τώρα μια δοκιμή να δούμε πόσα θα του χρεώσουν και να μας πει  :Unsure:

----------


## vasilllis

ναι τωρα το ειδα τι θες να πεις και το καταλαβα.
σε εχουν χρεωσει στην δευτερη κατηγορια γιατι ξεπερασες τις 400kwh το διμηνο.
Το αναφερει σε αυτο που αναερτησες σελ.4

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Θυμιζω σε όλους ότι ο λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ επιβαρύνεται και με δημοτικά τέλη εκτός τα ΑΠΕ 
Απε και τέλη είναι πολύ περισσότερα από την ίδια την κατανάλωση
Το σπαστό συμφέρει καλύτερα γιατί το μεσημέρι μπορείς να βάλεις όλες τις ενεργοβόρες καταναλώσεις +το φούρνο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Απο το τιμολόγιο της ΔΕΗ για οικιακή χρήση, βλέπουμε οτι η ΔΕΗ χρεώνει 0,07793 ευρώ ανα κιλοβάτ σε ημερήσια χρέωση και *0,00541* ευρώ ανα κιλοβάττ σε νυχτερινή χρέωση.
> ΑΡΑ, ο φούρνος σου "καίει" 1,2 χ 0,07793 = 0,093 ευρώ την ώρα ημερήσιο ρευμα (δηλαδή 9,3 λεπτά την ώρα) και με νυχτερινό τιμολόγιο καίει *1,2 χ 0,00541 = 0,0064 ευρώ την ώρα (δηλαδή 0,64 λεπτά την ώρα)*



*0,054* είναι το σωστό για νυχτερινό .
*1,2 χ 0,0541 =  (δηλαδή 6,4 λεπτά την ώρα)* *είναι το σωστό. και όχι 0,64 
*
Και συμπληρώνοντας για την χρήση του ηλιακού και σε άλλες συσκευές (ότι είναι σημαντικότατη) 
από την παρακάτω πηγή...
http://www.energia.gr/article.asp?art_id=60052

*7. Προγραμματίστε την εγκατάσταση ενός ηλιακού θερμοσίφωνα
**Είναι μια επένδυση που μπορεί να χρειαστεί από 600-1000 ευρώ ανάλογα με το μοντέλο που θα εγκαταστήσετε. Ωστόσο, η απόσβεση θα γίνει το πολύ μέσα σε 2-3 χρόνια οπότε αξίζει τον κόπο. Αν μάλιστα συνδέσετε και άλλες συσκευές με τον ηλιακό (π.χ πλυντήριο ρούχων ή πιάτων) θα επιτύχετε ακόμη μεγαλύτερη εξοικονόμηση ρεύματος και ως εκ τούτου ταχύτερη απόσβεση.*

----------

